

New Mobile Antenna Design is 10x Smaller, Approaches Theoretical Limit - disc
http://michigantoday.umich.edu/2011/07/story.php?id=8030&tr=y&auid=8648161

======
ck2
I thought fractals were the best small antenna design?

